# Speakerphone Help Please



## m0d3rndayhippie (Nov 23, 2011)

Okay so I posted the other day here about how on the stock gingerbread update, my htc thunderbolt speakerphone has ridiculous echo for the partner i am talking to to the point that they can hardly understand me, quite annoying. the ridiculous part is, that when i flash over to a custom rom, this issue immediately disappears. At the moment the only fix I can think of is to flash back to the original stock froyo RUU and try to let the phone update gingerbread naturally OTA style, any suggestions guys? Help would be highly highly highly appreciated. Verizon is sending me a phone, went there today and showed them, but I don't want to have to pay if they find out its rooted for a full price device.....if i flash the original stock froyo ruu and update to gingerbread will they know? and where can i find the thunderbolt original stock ruu


----------



## m0d3rndayhippie (Nov 23, 2011)

help a brother out lol


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

m0d3rndayhippie said:


> help a brother out lol


I think it should be here in the stickies. If not its for sure in the stickies on xda


----------



## m0d3rndayhippie (Nov 23, 2011)

wow really, i hope theres a work around.. I'm gonna google around n try to find the xda thing, if not help me out if possible


----------



## m0d3rndayhippie (Nov 23, 2011)

can't find the sticky thread anywhere man, help finding it would be awesome


----------



## m0d3rndayhippie (Nov 23, 2011)

holy ish. just read on a forum that rubberized cases can cause this issue severely. OTA to gingerbread and then i will attempt a speakerphone call...my fingers are freaking crossed


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

m0d3rndayhippie said:


> can't find the sticky thread anywhere man, help finding it would be awesome


It should be rite at the top of the page next to where it says threads. I'm on my phone so it mite look a little different. But yeah rite when you go into thunderbolt section it should say threads or stickies


----------



## m0d3rndayhippie (Nov 23, 2011)

might just call verizon back and tell them to cancel it lol, because when i root it and put a rom on the speakerphone is perfecto, leading me to believe it is a DEFINITE software issue, how could it possibly be hardware?


----------



## m0d3rndayhippie (Nov 23, 2011)

well guys what root wiki fellas.....got my replacement bolt in the mail last night! sweet right? wrong. speakerphone issue is worse than before.


----------



## m0d3rndayhippie (Nov 23, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> It should be rite at the top of the page next to where it says threads. I'm on my phone so it mite look a little different. But yeah rite when you go into thunderbolt section it should say threads or stickies


by the way iwas never able to find this anywhere


----------

